
Show HN: Metro – a Kickstarter-style platform for crowdsourcing data - rorytbyrne
https://metro.exchange/
======
rorytbyrne
Hi HN, we're Rory and Conor - two undergrads in Dublin. Metro lets you write
your own data-collection plugins which others can install to donate/sell data
to your project. The DataSources are dynamically plugged into our Chrome
Extension when you press "enable DataSource" on a Metro project's page.

Metro is just 3 months old and we just opened the site for public signups this
morning, but hopefully it works okay and you can do some useful stuff with it.
We're full-time students and learning as we go, so keep an open mind (and let
us know!) if you find any bugs or problems.

The feature you might like best is Open Data projects, which are projects
which give every contributor access to all of the data.

------
waibelp
Layout is broken on mobile

~~~
rorytbyrne
Yeah unfortunately we aren't UX experts (this is the first website I've made
actually) and we've been focused on building the backend and desktop site, so
we haven't made the website responsive yet.

